# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Kỹ Sư Phòng Sản Phẩm Xe Điện

## dangpv1991

Công ty xuất nhập khẩu Linh Trung Tín cần tuyển gấp 2 kỹ sư phòng sản phẩm xe điện:
Mô tả công việc:
- Nghiên cứu, thiết kế ứng dụng các công nghệ liên quan xe điện (cơ khí và điện tử)
- Khảo sát, thiết kế, giám sát chế tạo, hoàn công các công đoạn liên quan đến cơ khí, điện tử.
- Tìm kiếm, nghiên cứu các mẫu xe điện phù hợp với khách hàng mục tiêu.
Yêu cầu công việc:
- Có ít nhất 1 năm kinh nghiệm về thiết kế các ứng dụng liên quan đến xe đạp điện, xe máy.
- Tốt nghiệp đại học các ngành liên quan đến cơ khí, điện tử chế tạo,... Ưu tiên ứng viên Bách Khoa,... - Có kiến thức, kỹ năng về điện - điện tử, cơ khí chế tạo.
- Biết sử dụng thành thạo các ứng dụng phần mềm về vẽ mạch hoặc thiết kế kỹ thuật.
- Chịu khó học hỏi, tìm tòi các công nghệ mới, ứng dụng trong thiết kế.
Mức lương: 7-10tr/tháng
Ứng viên quan tâm xin vui lòng gửi CV về email: tuyendungltt@gmail.com

----------

